# Beretta NEOS Recall



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta U.S.A. Corp. has discovered a potential condition with Beretta .22 caliber NEOS semiautomatic pistols in which the pistol will fire even if the safety is activated and, in some cases, the pistols may fire if the safety is moved from the OFF to the ON position. Chances of either of these situations occurring is extremely remote and no injuries have occurred because of this condition, however, because of safety concerns relating to this situation, Beretta U.S.A. Corp. is immediately implementing a recall of Beretta .22 caliber NEOS semiautomatic pistols.

If you have a Beretta NEOS pistol, send it Accokeek Maryland Service Center for repair. Instructions on how to send your Neos to Beretta is available at Neos Service or by calling 1-800-BERETTA.

Note: Some pistols are not subject to recall.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting...


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Thanks

Mind if I post this in other gun sites?

AFS


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks...heres a link to the announcement

http://www.berettasupport.com/neos/


----------



## theberettaman (Jun 18, 2010)

*question*

#1 Is this an original owner's recall or a Real Safety issue recall. ie.. is bUSA gonna fix it on their dime,or as usual like the crappy CS as usual,Its on the owners dime?
#2 My Ser# says I need the new FP but on the registration page to get my warrenty says My serial# DOES NOT EXIST.WAY TO GO BERETTA.
Another reason I will never give Beretta another dime.And to think I spent 10years of my life sticking up for this chitty company.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm not sending mine back.
The trigger is too sweet and I never use a safety anyway

AFS


----------



## sparks701 (Sep 6, 2010)

Just got a return from beretta after 3 weeks and it is the WRONG GUN, mine is 2 tone 6" and this one looks to be a brand new all black 6" with a differnt ser. #, I have contacted them and am waiting for a call back from a manager. I'll keep you posted, but I really like the all black one.LOL. I have thousands and thousands of rounds thru mine so maybe they will fix the serial # mix up and let me keep the new (new looking) one LOL.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I sent mine in and it only took about 3 weeks total to have it back in my hands. Still shoots the same.


----------



## sparks701 (Sep 6, 2010)

Just an update, after about 6 weeks Beretta sent my a brand new replacement neos, they said that mine must be "lost". Happy with the quick remedy, just not real happy that they lost my gun. I did get 2 new mags and new lock with the new gun so I did get some extras.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

sparks701 said:


> Just an update, after about 6 weeks Beretta sent my a brand new replacement neos, they said that mine must be "lost". Happy with the quick remedy, just not real happy that they lost my gun. I did get 2 new mags and new lock with the new gun so I did get some extras.


I would have gladly waited another 3 weeks for a new one, not that mine is wore out. But still.:mrgreen:

The only extra I got was a scratch. Guess that's what I get for asking for a sticker.


----------

